# RELOAD POSTLESS 24 RTA



## Yagya (31/5/17)

Hi. please let us know who will be getting this bad boy.
thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (1/6/17)

@Yagya 
You can definitely invest in this one. Reviewed it yesterday and very very nice.


----------



## Yagya (1/6/17)

i have seen the 1st video about the comparison between the top dogs you posted @KZOR 
the reviewer mentioned how the flavour is better than the petri 24mm and that makes the want to very strong..
now who has stock is the big question.


----------



## Rafique (1/6/17)

only vendor I saw was throat punch and they out of stock


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/6/17)

They ae getting more stock on Monday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (1/6/17)

@Rafique when i had a look at throat punch it was too late.
maybe i must email them to notify me when the next batch arrives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Throat Punch (1/6/17)

Restock will be live by Monday, and will be sold on a first come first serve basis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (1/6/17)

thanks @Throat Punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch (5/6/17)

Back in stock www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/rebuildable-tank-atomisers-rta/products/reload-postless-24-rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (5/6/17)

How-zit @Throat Punch

weren't these supposed to be available again today ?

L8ter


----------



## Throat Punch (5/6/17)

morras said:


> How-zit @Throat Punch
> 
> weren't these supposed to be available again today ?
> 
> L8ter



Guess you didn't see the post above yours.


----------



## morras (5/6/17)

Eish - as i posted it updated and i saw it .....Sorry bud.

Ordered and payed !!! very excited about this one ......


----------



## Throat Punch (6/6/17)

Reload Postless 24 RTA Stock Update ~ New stock will be arriving by approximately mid-June (if Customs are in a good mood). Should you wish to pre-book your desired colour, navigate over to www.throatpunch.co.za and set up an account if you are a new customer. Once you've done this, then please get in touch with with me via PM or at clouds@throatpunch.co.za. Pre-orders will be exclusively for ECIGSSA forum members only. Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Throat Punch (15/6/17)

Back in Stock ~ With one of the most ambitious yet creatively constructed build deck/airflow combinations on the market, the Reload Postless 24 RTA is a stellar well rounded RTA for both build and flavour enthusiasts.

Link ~ www.throatpunch.co.za/…/reb…/products/reload-postless-24-rta

All products available on www.throatpunch.co.za are intended for adult use only and are not to be sold or used by anyone under the age of 18. Further terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## Jus_Joos (23/9/17)

Any chance anyone getting more of these in? No one has stock only clones aplenty in Cape Town.


----------



## Caramia (24/9/17)

Jus_Joos said:


> Any chance anyone getting more of these in? No one has stock only clones aplenty in Cape Town.


https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT669/Reload RTA by Reload Vapor USA


----------



## Throat Punch (24/9/17)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/all-new-stock/products/reload-postless-24-rta


----------



## Yagya (24/9/17)

this rta really tick all the right boxes for me and had to get all 3 colours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

